# Point of View GeForce GTX 260 Assassins Creed Edition



## W1zzard (Jul 2, 2008)

At this time NVIDIA's new GTX 260 graphics cards are positioned to be quite a bit more expensive than ATI's similar performing HD 4870. However, NVIDIA includes support for CUDA and PhysX. We also saw amazing overclocking potential on our GTX 260 card, even surpassing the $200 more expensive GTX 280.

*Show full review*


----------



## btarunr (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice review.

Ok, the HD4870 beats it fair and square.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh man, Mr. Magic has got a freaking time machine!

Excellent, thorough review.

PS. In other news... GTX 260 is officially $330 now. That might affect your price/performance graph and conclusions.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Needs to be $100 cheaper, though the overclocking potential is very nice, and worth something in my book.  However, it certainly isn't worth $100.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 3, 2008)

fixed the power connectors

time machine?


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks wiz! It really is a solid card, just gotta make that price right. W/o the right price it's almost obsolete, but priced equally w/ the 4870, this seems to have a leg up on account of it's oc potential.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 3, 2008)

> time machine?


You created thread yesterday (Wed). Review dated today (Thr).

PS. In other news... GTX 260 is officially $360 from 7 July 2008. That might affect your price/performance graph and conclusions. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=64729

Interesting summary:









The 10% price cut announced for the GTX260 only takes it to "110%" on the performance per dollar scale, and therefore still behind the other cards. But with w1z's successful "easy" overlock by 20%... that would take it to "130%"... and a good match for the 4870! Hmm. Interesting. By a small whisker nVidia still has a competitive product. Not with the GTX280 though. Still too expensive by a longboat.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 3, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> You created thread yesterday (Wed). Review dated today (Thr).
> 
> PS. In other news... GTX 260 is officially $330 from 7 July 2008. That might affect your price/performance graph and conclusions.



thats the way our review creation process works. make thread, write up stuff, finish it, get it posted up and move thread to reviews

theinq thgaily claims those price drops. until they are real there is nothing that affects the end user who reads the review today other than "wait"


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry, I actually misread it first time. I thought the price cuts were today. Quite right! Graphs perfect. Sorry about my late edits.


----------



## vojc (Jul 4, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> You created thread yesterday (Wed). Review dated today (Thr).
> 
> PS. In other news... GTX 260 is officially $360 from 7 July 2008. That might affect your price/performance graph and conclusions. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=64729
> 
> ...



and if you overclock 4870? that puts it on to 140, if u OC it by update bios, than u go on 150%
so OCing a card and say  yeah that puts it on 130% is not rigt, either of card can be overclocked and go higher on scail


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 4, 2008)

^^News from w1z's OC experience (PLEASE READ HIS REVIEW esp. the overclock and conclusion comments: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Point_Of_View/GeForce_GTX_260/24.html) is that the GTX 260 can be pushed to a higher clock very easily. You can OC the 4870, but not by much. The 4850 however OC's better than 4870.

Need to remember how these things are brought to market: nVidia is perhaps underclocking the GTX 260 to make sure there is a performance gap to thier high-end card the GTX 280. Whereas, the 4870 is already ATI's top card. They will already push that baby to the max.

I havent tried any of this: I dont own either card. Just picking the info up from elsewhere to summarise.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 4, 2008)

Wolf has spotted the GTX260 at $299 already. Nice. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64755

nVidia are back in the game. Albeit without making much money.   But at least they acted quick. (Or their partners did). So now, GTX260 same price as 4870 for same stock performance, but with better OC ability on GTX260.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 4, 2008)

no that price is showed on newegg, thats the real price nvidia allows it to sell for, Nvidia are back, and right now id say GTX260 over 4870 for preformance, heat, and power


----------



## DarkMatter (Jul 4, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> ^^News from w1z's OC experience (PLEASE READ HIS REVIEW esp. the overclock and conclusion comments: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Point_Of_View/GeForce_GTX_260/24.html) is that the GTX 260 can be pushed to a higher clock very easily. You can OC the 4870, but not by much. The 4850 however OC's better than 4870.
> 
> Need to remember how these things are brought to market: nVidia is perhaps underclocking the GTX 260 to make sure there is a performance gap to thier high-end card the GTX 280. Whereas, the 4870 is already ATI's top card. They will already push that baby to the max.
> 
> I havent tried any of this: I dont own either card. Just picking the info up from elsewhere to summarise.



I also have the impression that Nvidia was underclocking almost every card since G80, so that they left some room for their partners to OC and because they didn't need that extra bit of performance themselves to be on top. In fact almost every partner sells cards with more than 10% OC and are very stable, have similar or same cooling (didn't need more) and temperatures and power consumption are not a lot higher and you can still OC them quite a bit more. This means they were underclocked IMO.

OH and GTX260 at $260 after rebate is definately a very good deal.


----------



## Blacklash (Jul 4, 2008)

If you're an AoC addict it's a great card for 1920x with AA|AF, full shadows, bloom and max details. I love mine.

Most people should be able to score 690 or better on the core. Of course that is luck of the draw, and right now I am seeing a lot of 700-712s from overclockers with this card.


----------



## vojc (Jul 4, 2008)

4870 is still faster than 260gtx, at least on default setting. U can OC either of cards, 4870 goes on 900+ with bios mod


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 4, 2008)

vojc said:


> 4870 is still faster than 260gtx, at least on default setting. U can OC either of cards, 4870 goes on 900+ with bios mod



No the 4870 is not faster than the 260GTX at default settings.  At default settings they are equal.


----------



## vojc (Jul 4, 2008)

as u can  see on 90% of games radeon is faster, so  i don`t know how they calculate 100%:100%

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4870,1964-19.html

and
http://www.expreview.com/img/topic/hd4800/4870vsgtx260.png


----------



## echo75 (Jul 4, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Nice review.
> 
> Ok, the HD4870 beats it fair and square.



no it does not mate only in some games, and in all the games that matter to me GTX 260 outperforms the 4870.

PS. In other news... GTX 260 is officially $360 from 7 July 2008. That might affect your price/performance graph and conclusions. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=64729

Interesting summary:


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 4, 2008)

vojc said:


> as u can  see on 90% of games radeon is faster, so  i don`t know how they calculate 100%:100%
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4870,1964-19.html
> 
> ...



W1z's calculations are based on his benchmarks.  Toms tested it on 9 games across 3 resolutions, Expertreview tested it on 11 across 2 resolutions, W1z tested it on 15 across 4 resolutions.

I think I'll believe his numbers since he did the most thorough well rounded review.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2008)

look at all the numbers individually, look at what you games you play etc. but overall there won't be any big difference unless you are playing quake 4


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 4, 2008)

Heh, I'd still rather have a 9800GX2, looks like it's better at higher res.


----------



## TooFast (Jul 5, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> No the 4870 is not faster than the 260GTX at default settings.  At default settings they are equal.





the 4870 is faster than the gtx260!! you need to read!


----------



## vojc (Jul 5, 2008)

echo75 said:


> no it does not mate only in some games, and in all the games that matter to me GTX 260 outperforms the 4870.




so i belive u play only one game 
To make thing worse.....ATI beats nvidia in games with Nvidia logo.........such a shame


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 5, 2008)

If, like me, you are a HD desktop/gamer, ie 1920x1200 or higher, then it seems the GTX260 is the winner. For 'low', e.g. 1600x1200 and below, the 4870 and GTX260 are even stevens at stock clocks. But the GTX260 will OC more than the 4870 will. GTX260 wins.

P.S. My systems are all ATI. But that doesnt mean I wont switch on my next upgrade, if there is a better value card available.


----------



## vojc (Jul 5, 2008)

4870 can be OCed on 950 (Diamond cards) and it gets close to 280GTX performance 
for higher resolutions and AA enabled, 4870 is much better(except crysis in twchpowerup review):
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Point_Of_View/GeForce_GTX_260/9.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Point_Of_View/GeForce_GTX_260/15.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4870,1964-9.html

techpowerup crysis test must be something wrong, ewery test i hawe seen has better score in crysis for 4870 than 260gtx


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2008)

TooFast said:


> the 4870 is faster than the gtx260!! you need to read!



I think it is you that needs to read.  Look at the graphs posted here, and the revew that this thread is for.  The two cards are dead even.  Even in the other reviews they are within 5%, which is unoticable.



vojc said:


> 4870 can be OCed on 950 (Diamond cards) and it gets close to 280GTX performance
> for higher resolutions and AA enabled, 4870 is much better(except crysis in twchpowerup review):
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Point_Of_View/GeForce_GTX_260/9.html
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Point_Of_View/GeForce_GTX_260/15.html
> ...



Ok, so one 4870 on the market can managed to overclock well and to get to 950MHz on the core, and it actually isn't even on the market yet, and we have not idea how much extra they are going to charge for the "Black Edition" card.  On top of that, when it is overclocked to 950MHz it only comes close to matching a 280GTX, it doesn't actually do it.  While pretty much any 260GTX on the market will overclock well and will actually match 280GTX performance.  So the 260GTX is definitely the better buy, thanks for clearing that up for us.

There you have it folk, straight from the horses mouth.
The single HD4870 that can manage a good overclock, can't match a 280GTX.
Most 260GTX overclock very well, and can match a 280GTX.
We currently don't know the markup on this special "Black Edition" HD4870.
We do know the price of the 260GTX, and it is the same as a standard HD4870.

Seems to me the choice is clear.


----------



## vojc (Jul 5, 2008)

yes price is the same but 4870 is average 5% faster than 260GTX
and OCed 4870 kick ass to 280GTX
can be OCed on 1100+ on GPU
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=193559


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2008)

vojc said:


> yes price is the same but 4870 is average 5% faster than 260GTX
> and OCed 4870 kick ass to 280GTX
> can be OCed on 1100+ on GPU
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=193559



please learn to read. in that post the 4870 got oc'd to 860. wrong gpuz reading because of unsupported beta driver


----------



## xu^ (Jul 5, 2008)

vojc said:


> yes price is the same but 4870 is average 5% faster than 260GTX
> and OCed 4870 kick ass to 280GTX
> can be OCed on 1100+ on GPU
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=193559



fanbois

so an oc card can beat a non oc card ,and your point is ?

if the ATI is so great why are u bothering to read nvidia reviews ? lol
i dont waste my time reading reviews for things i have no interest in and then posting messages slating the products.


----------



## hat (Jul 5, 2008)

That's one big buckin gpu


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2008)

that grey chunk you see is the IHS on the gpu, not the gpu die itself. anyone want to buy a card and rip off the ihs for science?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> if the ATI [card] is so great why are u bothering to read nvidia reviews ?



lol that is so sig material


----------



## vojc (Jul 5, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> fanbois
> 
> so an oc card can beat a non oc card ,and your point is ?
> 
> ...



my point is......it is cheaper 
why to read?.....to compare 4870 and 260GTX, and 260 realy sux


----------



## xu^ (Jul 6, 2008)

yes but its pointless you doing so as youve obviously already made up your mind that the ATI is far far superior and nothing is going to change that.
i have np`s with ATI ,but all u ppl do is scream but its cheaper!!!   yeah so ? lol 
now be a good little fanbois and go troll in the ATI forum


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2008)

vojc said:


> my point is......it is cheaper
> why to read?.....to compare 4870 and 260GTX, and 260 realy sux



The HD4870 is $309.99 on newegg.
The 260GTX is $329.99 on newegg.
We are talking about $20 difference.
The HD4870 will NOT overclock to the performance level of the 280GTX.
The 260GTX will overclock to the performance level of the 280GTX.

I think I'll spend the $20 and get the better performance.  Now, if you don't overclock, then buy the HD4870 and get the same performance for cheaper.  However, if you overclock, the 260GTX is the better buy.


----------



## vojc (Jul 6, 2008)

HD does OC  on the level of 280GTX easly 
and price here well 4870 cost 240€ and 260GTX cost 299€ so difrence is ~100$US
that s how it is in  europe


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2008)

vojc said:


> HD does OC  on the level of 280GTX easly
> and price here well 4870 cost 240€ and 260GTX cost 299€ so difrence is ~100$US
> that s how it is in  europe



No, the HD4870 will not overclock to the level of the 280GTX.  The only one that comes close is the Black Edition being put out by Diamond.  Normal HD4870s won't do it, and we have no idea how much of a premium the Diamond HD4870 is going to cost when it does hit the market.

And you even said it yourself, the Diamond HD4870 gets close to the 280GTX when overclocked to 950MHz, but it doesn't match the 280GTX.


----------



## vojc (Jul 6, 2008)

260gtx doesn`t match 280GTX either.
And look this way: in US it is cheaper, in EU 4870 is at minimum 50€ (~80$) cheaper than 260GTX, so not many people buy nvidia here (i could say no one for now). 
Until the prices are not equals people here will buy ATI , it is cheaper at the moment


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2008)

vojc said:


> 260gtx doesn`t match 280GTX either.
> And look this way: in US it is cheaper, in EU 4870 is at minimum 50€ (~80$) cheaper than 260GTX, so not many people buy nvidia here (i could say no one for now).
> Until the prices are not equals people here will buy ATI , it is cheaper at the moment



Yes, the 260GTX does match the 280GTX, read the revew this thread is for, please I really think it will help you get your facts straight.

I don't really not any of the European e-Tailers, but a trip over to overclockers(the only european e-tailer I know of) shows that the 260GTX is only £30 more than the HD4870.  That is only about a 37€(~$60) difference, not 50€ like you say.

I still think I would pay the extra $60 for a card that overclocks to 280GTX performance.  But, like I said, if you don't overclock the HD4870 is the better buy.


----------



## vojc (Jul 6, 2008)

eh, here u go 
and that is cheap (that s what they say)
http://www.elektronika.si/


----------



## hat (Jul 6, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> that grey chunk you see is the IHS on the gpu, not the gpu die itself. anyone want to buy a card and rip off the ihs for science?



Oh W1zzard... I am not a noob  I know that's the IHS


----------



## vojc (Jul 7, 2008)

maby there is a dual or quad core under IHS


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 7, 2008)

Because Intel chipsets are much better than their nVidia counterparts and I'm a HUGE fan of multi-gpu setups I would go with a pair of 4870's. If nVidia could get their chipsets to match that of Intel I would pick up a pair of GTX 260's wicked fast.


----------



## Darkrealms (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice review W1z !

I'm glad there are so many fan boys on both sides.  If everyone went on what was best this round one or the other company would be out of business.  ATI is trying hard and it looks like they are doing a good job catching up.  *I'm glad!*

I'm an Nvidia fan boy (and AMD, go figure) but that doesn't change the fact that without competition and struggle there is no advancement.

2¢


----------



## rockley (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello, my GTX260 was damaged in the resistor.    (PCB Number is P897 Point OF View)
at the bottom of the PCB with resistors No. R545, and 3 resistors on the top,but I can not know the number of the resistor. There located near the fan connector. can anybody help me? can i replace it ? What resistor should I use? What is the value of the resistor?
Thank you.  Sory, I have broken english.. 

Here is the pictures ( Broken Resistor =RED CIRCLE in the picture), but this for inno3d and same as Point of view:


----------

